# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  versamento ritenuta d'acconto

## GIANNI3862

Buongiorno a tutti,
esiste un termine per il versamento di una rit. d'acconto inerente una fattura di dicembre 2007. Sanzioni per il mancato versamento?
Grazie 
Gianni

----------


## Contabile

La ritenuta di acconto va versata entro il giorno 16 del mese successivo a quello di pagamento della fattura.

----------


## Patty76

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> esiste un termine per il versamento di una rit. d'acconto inerente una fattura di dicembre 2007. Sanzioni per il mancato versamento?
> Grazie 
> Gianni

  Il termine di pagamento della ritenuta d'acconto dipende da quando è stata pagata la fattura. Se la fattura è stata pagata a dicembre il temine era il 16/01/2008; se pagata a gennaio il termine sarà il 18.02 (perchè il 16/02 è di sabato). 
Si può pagare in ritardo con il ravvedimento operoso: interessi al 35 per ogni giorno di ritardo; sanzione 3,75% se il ritado non supera i 30 gg , altrimenti 6% 
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Segnalo anche questo.

----------


## Contabile

> Segnalo anche questo.

  Ehehehehe..... oltre che un ottimo commercialista saresti anche un "OTTIMISSIMO" commerciante!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Ehehehehe..... oltre che un ottimo commercialista saresti anche un "OTTIMISSIMO" commerciante!

  Scusa....perch&#232; faticare a scrivere quello che gi&#224; &#232; scritto bello e chiaro...  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Come vedete, da un po' di tempo a questa parte sono costretto a camminare con la mia bodyguard dappresso .....  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Come vedete, da un po' di tempo a questa parte sono costretto a camminare con la mia bodyguard dappresso .....

----------


## GIANNI3862

> Il termine di pagamento della ritenuta d'acconto dipende da quando è stata pagata la fattura. Se la fattura è stata pagata a dicembre il temine era il 16/01/2008; se pagata a gennaio il termine sarà il 18.02 (perchè il 16/02 è di sabato). 
> Si può pagare in ritardo con il ravvedimento operoso: interessi al 35 per ogni giorno di ritardo; sanzione 3,75% se il ritado non supera i 30 gg , altrimenti 6% 
> ciao

  Scusa Patty cosa intendi per 35 per ogni giorno di ritardo? 35%?
sai il codice tributo di sanzione su rit. d'acconto?
mille grazie

----------


## Contabile

Il saggio di interesse &#232; 3&#37; con maturazione giornaliera. 
Il codice sanzione &#232; 8906

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non voleva dire 35, ma 3%. Nella tastiera il % sta sopra il 5, e se non premi il maiuscolo ......  :Big Grin:    

> Scusa Patty cosa intendi per 35 per ogni giorno di ritardo? 35%?
> sai il codice tributo di sanzione su rit. d'acconto?
> mille grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Come fai ad avere la foto di Patty ???   

>

----------


## Patty76

> Scusa Patty cosa intendi per 35 per ogni giorno di ritardo? 35%?
> sai il codice tributo di sanzione su rit. d'acconto?
> mille grazie

  Ops....scusa. Intendevo 3%....è che a volte per la fretta, mi scivola il tasso della maiuscula (il % stà sopra al 5!!!  :Big Grin:  ) 
Scusami, non volevo spaventarti....  :EEK!:  
Ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Non voleva dire 35, ma 3%. Nella tastiera il % sta sopra il 5, e se non premi il maiuscolo ......

  Appunto.....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty76

> Come fai ad avere la foto di Patty ???

  Se'.......Magariiii!!!!!   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

> Ops....scusa...... è che a volte per la fretta, mi scivola il tasso .....) 
> Scusami, non volevo spaventarti....  
> Ciao

  Sai scivolando il "tasso" è facile passare dal 3 al 35........ l'inflazione galoppa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Sai scivolando il "tasso" è facile passare dal 3 al 35........ l'inflazione galoppa

  Ok...vado a fare un'oretta di yoga.....così prendo tutto con più calma! Sennò qui non la smettono di "prendermi in giro"  :Big Grin:   
(Patty...devi rileggere prima di cliccare sul tasto invio!  :Smile:  )

----------


## Salvo

> Ehehehehe..... oltre che un ottimo commercialista saresti anche un "OTTIMISSIMO" commerciante!

   
Danilo non mi si apre il file......  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Danilo non mi si apre il file......

   :Big Grin:  No, no...questo file non è zippato...si APRE!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> No, no...questo file non è zippato...si APRE!!!!!!

  Lo sa, lo sa .... la sua battuta era un'altra ...... 
E dire che ho pure avuto il grande piacere di conoscerlo di persona ....e ora mi fa pure 'ste battutine ..... sigh ... sniff ....  :Frown:

----------


## Patty76

> Lo sa, lo sa .... la sua battuta era un'altra ...... 
> E dire che ho pure avuto il grande piacere di conoscerlo di persona ....e ora mi fa pure 'ste battutine ..... sigh ... sniff ....

  ...Avevo capito la "sua" battutina...ma credevo che Salvo.......  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ...ma credevo che Salvo.......

  Ecco, ora mi si è intristita la Patty ......
Salvo .... hai visto che hai combinato.....  :Mad:

----------


## Salvo

Chiedo umilmente scusa....ma non ho resistito alla battuta del commercialista commerciante.  :Frown:

----------


## nico317

> Il saggio di interesse è 3% con maturazione giornaliera. 
> Il codice sanzione è 8906

  Ma scusa , il tasso d'interesse al 3% è annuale e nel calcolo degli interessi lo rapporti ai giorni di ritardo !
Ho interpretato male  questa risposta ? :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ma scusa , il tasso d'interesse al 3% è annuale e nel calcolo degli interessi lo rapporti ai giorni di ritardo !
> Ho interpretato male  questa risposta ?

  Sì, dite la stessa cosa  :Smile:

----------

